# For you archers: Would a McKenzie type "Orc" target be neat?!?



## Freebooter (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello all,
I shoot a longbow and a recurve. But no matter what we "archers" shoot, I think it would be so cool if one of those companies that make the life sized 3-d animal targets would put out a realistic, life-sized, "life-like", "Orc" or "Uruk-Hai" target out!! I would definatey buy one! Would any of y'all like that, or at least you archers out there? That would be neat to hear your arrow thunk into an Orc or Uruk Hai!! 

Does anyone know which 3d Target company out there puts out the most realistic and life-like animal targets? I will by Jove write them and ask about the possibilities of putting out a full sized Orc or Uruk-Hai target!! Heck, even if someone isn't an archer, it would be neat to have an "Orc" or "Uruk-Hai" standing in your study or whathave you! What do y'all think?
Take care,
Freebooter


----------



## Durin's Bane (Oct 21, 2008)

And what do you have agains orcs exactly? Shooting at human sized human looking (sort of) thingy is wrong dude!
And I do have an orc in my study. Well not "life-sized" and not a Tolkien orc...


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 21, 2008)

I have nothing against Orcs. I wouldn't buy the thing. Now, a Warg would be awesome.


----------



## Freebooter (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello all,
 Thanks for the replies! And yeah, I agree with you in a way! You would probably be reported by your neighbors as some sort of a would-be Jeffry Dommer type or something in the making for having a lifesized, realistic, human archery target in your yard. But if you dressed it up like an Orc, people would just think you are shooting at a monster target. But then again, some would still think we are odd for doing that no matter what it looks like. Some people just have no enjoyment of such things and no imagination. My wife was joking with me saying I, at 53, still had a lot of the "kid" in me. I said "But of course! And I hope I always will!" I would rather die than grow into one of those sour faced old fogeys that have lost all humor or iimagination or fun and look down on and hate everything. And besides, remember what Jefferson Davis said; "The only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys!" 
 Anyway, you could rig up and alter an old cooking pot and make it into an Orc helmet, maybe an old oven sheet could be made into an orc breast plate! JB Weld works wonders with metal. Perhaps you could just "JBWeld" the nasal guard on, etc.. Heck, I could put my $215.00 MRL Viking helmet on it and not worry! It is made of 18 gauge steel. I hit it with my sword and barely put a small dent in the crown! I believe it would deflect a blow from an axe!!
 Also, is that pressurized plumbers foam still available? That is the stuff when you shake it up and spew it into a crack or hole around a pipe it dries or hardens into a good hard foam stuff almost like what they make some cheaper animal targets out of. I know people that used to spray it into a trashbag and when it hardened it was a big ball that they use for archery targets. I have idea for a project or two now that I think of it!!
Take care,
FB


----------

